
It's a bad time to start a company - jamiequint
http://www.caterina.net/archive/000965.html
======
pg
None of her arguments are convincing. In particular, it doesn't matter how
many other people are starting startups. It's not as if there's some limit to
the total number of startups that can succeed.

~~~
brett
Even if her arguments do hold up and now is somehow relatively worse than some
time in the past (or future?) for starting startups it's still hard to argue
that startups are worse than the alternative. Hopefully no one's arguing that
this is an especially good time to take a crap job at a large company.

------
dpapathanasiou
It's never a "good time" -- you could always use more capital, more
experience, more co-founders, etc.

But if you fall into that mindset, you'll wait for "conditions to improve",
and never take the first step towards getting started.

------
awt
Did you hear that everyone? It's time to quit and go home. So please. Stop
working on your companies. Seriously. You're not good enough. You'll never
make it.

Oh and if you need a job let me know.

------
jamiequint
Caterina's caveat... "I was talking here about consumer-facing Web 2.0
companies based in San Francisco and the Valley"

I think there are a lot of bad ideas floating around
(http://www.paulgraham.com/bronze.html - Why Smart People Have Bad Ideas) but
still, a bad time to start a company? A vibrant competetive market produces
some of the best products, if nobody started a company when there was a lot of
competition we'd be without Google (and many others). Thoughts?

------
volida
define bad, define company, define everybody else

being a bad or hard time it doesn't mean you can't do it. creating a company
doesn't mean you will produce a new technology or you have thought the next
big thing...

after all, we all know that 1 out of 10 start-ups succeed...

from her speech 1 month later, you can see that they made flickr it for
themselves..it was fun etc...

http://wiki.ycombinator.com/presentations/apr06/Caterina_Fake.mp3

i guess is not about making a company as much as about doing it for you and
hopefully, your idea, passion and implementation will produce a
success...making a company is one of the steps...

from ''Founders At work'', being over-funded may kill your company... so
everybody else getting funded means nothing...

------
juwo
looks like her insecurity speaking

